# The consequences of growing up near Disneyland in the '70's.



## PerryD (Feb 16, 2018)

I loved Michael Iceberg's music for the Disney Electrical Light Parade in the mid 70's. I tried to do a mock up (as I remember it) using only U-He repro 1 and Repro 5. Great virtual synths! -Perry-


----------



## AmbientMile (Feb 16, 2018)

LOVE this!! I grew up near Disneyland (and worked there for a few years too) and saw the Electrical Light Parade dozens of times. Great work!


----------



## MisteR (Feb 16, 2018)

Great job. I saw him perform in Tomorrowland when I was a kid. I was mesmerized.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)

Fantastic, I'm betting you were influenced by Carlos too ?


----------



## PerryD (Feb 17, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Fantastic, I'm betting you were influenced by Carlos too ?


 Thanks! Yes and Tomita as well.


----------



## CT (Feb 17, 2018)

I remember this from an old cassette tape of Disney staples, but I'm not sure I ever saw it in person. Sounds great!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)

The first time I heard Snowflakes Are Dancing by Tomita San, my exact words were holly shit! RIP

Btw my high school music theory/appreciation teacher played this for us on vinyl. He is one of my heroes.



PerryD said:


> Thanks! Yes and Tomita as well.


----------



## fiestared (Feb 17, 2018)

PerryD said:


> I loved Michael Iceberg's music for the Disney Electrical Light Parade in the mid 70's. I tried to do a mock up (as I remember it) using only U-He repro 1 and Repro 5. Great virtual synths! -Perry-



THANKS, it's difficult to explain, as a European(French) the "shock" I received when for the first time I went to LA and the day after I was in Disneyland, I think I'll remember that all my life ... and when after a day full of dreams, I thought I've seen everything, at the end of the day, "the Parade" WOW...Magical, incredible, and the music was just perfect


----------

